# 20 gallon female sorority compatibility



## carguy123 (Jan 17, 2010)

im planning to do a 20 gallon female sorority. I plan to get about 6-8 females for this tank. Im probably going to get 2-3 ghost shrimps and 2-3 ottos or cories. so ill have about 10 creatures (maybe i might have sum guppies(only like 2-4 of them) that I used to help cycle my tank)

What other fishes or creaters could I put in there (Im not sure if I want do ADF) I wouldnt mind some animals that help the eco cycle ( But I think thats what the corries/ottos and shrimp are for) However, i want to add some nice looking (cheap) fish that are compatible with females bettas

so people who have betta sororities or have good knowledge about them I would like to know your 2cents thx


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

You could definitely fit 2-3 shrimp, maybe even a couple more. However, Corys prefer shoals and like groups of 5 or more....you could probably get away with that many if you kept to 6 females though. Ottos you shouldn't add unless you have a big algae problem, they can be picky eaters and won't always accept prepared foods.

You want to stay away from guppies....they'll breed like mad if you get both genders, have a high bio-load(poop a lot), and its very likely your girls will nip them to death.

On another note, you don't need fish or other creatures to 'help cycle'. In fact, cycling with fish or other creatures can be rather cruel on them and even have deadly effects if not done properly.....and I've read shrimp are delicate, they should only be added after your tank is pretty well established....and I KNOW ADFs, Corys, and Ottos are all sensitive and should never be added to a new tank. Here is a topic that explains the cycling process pretty well: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquariums/aquarium-cycle-252/
Here is a thread that explains how to safely cycle with fish, if your up to the challenge: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=34505&highlight=Cycle+Fish

If not, google 'Fishless Nitrogen cycle' and read up on as many links as you can.
(No matter want though, you'll want to pick up a freshwater liquid dropper test kit, the API brand is a really good one, before you begin anything)


----------



## carguy123 (Jan 17, 2010)

well should i used the old filter cartrige to start the cycle? I got the tank,other accessories and filter from craiglist so i do not know what fish were kept in it. SO should I just buy a new catrige and restart or what?

What other fish could add to this fish tank?

oh ya I forgot to tell you those guppies are also massively breed fish the just breed on their own so i would hurt if i got couple of fries/adult guppies


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

If the old filter cartridge is dried out, then all the good bacteria is dead, so getting a new one and starting the cycle over would be a good plan. However, it the cartridge remained damp and never dried out then it should still have at least some good bacteria to aid in the cycle.

Apart from the females, a few shrimp, and a nice school of corys, you probably don't want to add any other fish.

...Well, like I said before, Guppies breed quickly and will overrun your tank with babies in no time, they poop a LOT which will further limit your stocking capability, AND its very likely that your girls will just kill them anyway....I highly advise staying away from guppies.


----------



## carguy123 (Jan 17, 2010)

so theres no other fish that i can add to the mix except corys

plus I heard that corys wiskers or barbs are really delicate and can get damaged from rough gravel I have really small gravel and its kinda sharp


----------



## carguy123 (Jan 17, 2010)

petsco is havin a sale for these fish (5for$5 are any of them capatible with a female bettas

Blue Rainbow Platy, Large Zebra Danio, Long Fin Zebra Danio, 1.5" Chinese Algae Eater, Serpae Tetra, Red-Eyed Tetra and Scissortail Rasbora.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, that is true about the corys. If your gravel is rough or sharp, you don't want to get them. Though, if you'd be willing to switch the rough gravel out with small, smoother gravel, or even sand, then you could go ahead and get them.

...All of those are a bit iffy. Definitely steer clear of the Platies, those are like big guppies, and the CAE, it will get HUGE and very aggressive. Danios are fast moving and can be fin nippers, as well as the tetras, and theres a chance your girls may pick on them as well.
If you decide not to get the corys, a school of Tetra or Rasbora you may be able to get away with(I'd actually recommend the Harlequin Rasbora instead though, just because I know they're pretty peaceful...)but keep in mind that there is the chance they may go after your girls, or they may go after them, so be prepared to take the tetras/rasboras back if problems arise.


----------



## carguy123 (Jan 17, 2010)

oh i have no problem taking animals back if they create problems. Maybe ill wait like next week to see what kind of fish they might have on sale hopefully some bettas

you said not to add ottos unless there is a algae problem. My fish tank is probably going to get alot of sunlight (in spring/summer) wouldnt that create a environment for algae

what if I add small glossy river rocks on top of my gravel (for the corys) however when im going to be siphoning the bottom of the tank for debre its going to mix the gravel with the rocks so it might have no use. Plus i dont want to waste like 10 dollars for sum gravel


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

You should always keep your tank out of direct sunlight for exactly that reason, it will cause a huge algae bloom that you won't be able to control with any sort of algae eater. Find a place in your house to set it up where it will be out of direct sunlight, or get VERY little(less then an hour).

Corys like to dig and root around in the substrate, so you'll need to switch to softer stuff if you really want them. Its not that big of a hassle really if you just get small, round, smooth gravel... and better do it now before you start cycling. But, thats only if your keen on getting corys....


----------



## carguy123 (Jan 17, 2010)

well i dont really feel like changing to sand I just want to work with what i have or I dont know maybee I will and return the river rocks if can I.

However if I dont change to sand should i get ottos like 2-4 of them. What do they eat.


----------



## carguy123 (Jan 17, 2010)

oh and about moving the tank. this place is so far the best place to keep my tank and dont think it gets to much sunlight (its just a very bright room) I had a tank in that room in a location probably with more direct sunlight coming at it but i dont remember having any algae problem + I didnt have any algae eaters or live plants and had waste producing gold fish and a betta by its self later on. Anyway a way i can solve to much light going to the fish tank is by moving towards the corner of the room (its like on the side towards the window) having less direct sunlight going to the tank.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

...I'd move it to the corner so it gets less direct sunlight anyway. The light will also heat up the tank, possibly overheating it, and causing a lot of temp fluctuations.

A few Ottos will be fine later on once your tank has been established *if* you start seeing an excess of algae. You shouldn't add Ottos unless you have quite a bit of unmanageable algae for them to graze on because they are picky eaters and will not always accept prepared foods. They're also delicate and sensitive to water quality, so you should never put them in a newly established tank anyway.


----------



## carguy123 (Jan 17, 2010)

so basically my bettas are going to be the first ones to be added to the tank. 

what do think about adding neon tetras (since they stay small, i think) do you know any small fish that might be compatible preferibly cheap

I was looking at your aquaruims (20/50gallons) you seem to have alot of plants could you give me advise on buying any plants (i think im planning to get water wisteria and amazon sword so far) Im probably gonna go to Petco tommorrow and look at some fish that i might be interested and probably buy like 3 plants (buy2 get one free I think they have that sale right now). Oh ya what do i need to maintain the plants like what kind of fertilizer do i need

well thx for the help you provided me


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Your welcome 

You could do a school of neons, though theres still the chance of nipping and picking on from both parties. Its up to you if you want to try it out or not, but whatever other tank-mates you choose, add them before adding your girls to limit aggression from them.
Personally, I have only kept Harlequin Rasbora with my females, no issues. I don't know how much they cost, but they're pretty neat little fish.

I'm afraid I have no personal experience with plants, so I can't help you there....I have a terrible green thumb. I do know that Java moss, Java fern, wisteria, swords, and anubis are pretty easy to care for though and I think all of those are low-light plants....
There was this website I'd found a while back that had a profile of al sorts of aquarium plants....I'll see if I can find it....
Ha! Here we go.... http://www.aquahobby.com/e_aquarium_plants.php
Hopefully that helps


----------

